# Wow...



## Nipididdee (Apr 19, 2004)

Boat owners and bass tournament anglers of Stratos and Skeeters- any model years...from any dealership... you are about to get paid back....

VERY VERY VERY VERY COOL !!!!

More soon!!!???? 

I'll let the respective trails provide their info... or you all can do a little searchin online!!!!

WOW!

Nip
www.dobass.com


----------



## mikeshookset (Feb 28, 2005)

hey nipp dont set the hook then just let us swim around lol spill it tell us what the deal is!!!


----------



## mikeshookset (Feb 28, 2005)

oh and by the way do we get double if we own 2 stratos boats?


----------



## Gomez (Apr 13, 2005)

AHHH.....I found it.....Your right Nip, VERY COOL!



G


----------



## fishin4five (Dec 2, 2005)

Good Deal! That's awesome! 

What's another $29.00. I just might get lucky...more like really lucky for me to win.

I'm in!


----------



## Nipididdee (Apr 19, 2004)

MOSQUITO MADNESS WILL BE COVERED UNDER THE SKEETER OWNERS PROGRAM AND THE STRATOS PLATINUM PROGRAM FOR ALL OWNERS -PLUS THE VICS BONUS OF $500 !!!


NOAA WILL BE COVERED BY PLATINUM PROGRAM and VIC'S BONUS OF $500 TO WIN FROM ANY "NEW" VICS BOAT WITHIN 2 YEARS OF DATE OF WIN.
http://www.dobass.com/100PERCENT.html



There are 9 spots available for Mosquito Madness as of 5:42pm 2/16- it will close tonight!!! ??? http://www.dobass.com/MOSQUITOMADNESS/MAY20MAY21.html

Nip


....more to come!!!?????


----------



## TeAm_BoAtBoYs (Apr 3, 2005)

i sent my money for the big one yesterday (2-15-2006), hopefully it gets there in time!!


----------



## Nipididdee (Apr 19, 2004)

6 teams remain at 8:59 pm-

The online payment service will be discontinued this evening as to avoid potential payment conflicts regarding the capped field structure.

OH MY!

Nip
www.dobass.com


----------



## Nipididdee (Apr 19, 2004)

3 teams remain as of 10:14pm- online payment service will be discontinued within the hour.

Nip


----------



## lateral_line (Jun 9, 2005)

are you more stressed now or more relieved?


----------



## TeAm_BoAtBoYs (Apr 3, 2005)

This blows, my money is in the mail and im not gonna get in, DAMNIT!!


----------



## Nipididdee (Apr 19, 2004)

lateralline- It's the oddest feeling I have ever had. 

Three spots remain- credit card pays not available. Joe your'e in the hunt! We'll go by the next three postmarked entries.

Info online at MosquitoMadness homepage:
http://www.dobass.com/MOSQUITOMADNESS/MAY20MAY21.html

A huge thanks to the anglers who responded to this event in a timely fashion!

NOAA $6000 to first on 60 TEAM CAPPED FIELD remains available- Mosquito#1 event is 4/29/06. Please don't miss this one if you intend to fish- I'm thinkn' it'll get full too!!!????

Nip
www.dobass.com


----------



## lateral_line (Jun 9, 2005)

no let's fill up ladue!
see ya saturday


----------

